# Tupcox's tour bus heading home from spain .



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 13, 2020)

Woke this morning looked at all the news .
The numbers rise so quickly each day .so get back while we can .
Keep safe every one enjoy were ever you are..


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2020)

Safe journey home least ways You've had a bit of a trip this year to look back on


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2020)

Just dont breath in on the way back.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 13, 2020)

Murcia alcampo .shit paper sales up


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2020)

Just dump in public loos to save paper.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just dump in public loos to save paper.



Unfortunately, in England at least, most public loos have been closed down over the last couple of decades


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 13, 2020)

Good decision !


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2020)

On another motorhome forum someone has mentioned rumours of France closing its borders.


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 13, 2020)

maingate said:


> On another motorhome forum someone has mentioned rumours of France closing its borders.


I wonder how that will work with the EU being borderless  

Regards,
Del


----------



## Val54 (Mar 13, 2020)

maingate said:


> On another motorhome forum someone has mentioned rumours of France closing its borders.


Even if true, which I doubt, why would France want to keep in foreign nationals, they won’t want to add to their own problems. I don’t think getting out will be a problem as long as the ferries and tunnel keep running some sort of timetable ...........


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes I think the temptation is to stop people coning in . not leaving if they are going to a country that will accept them . Rumour on local forum that Spain is getting ready to stop incoming ??? We have read Malaga airport shut but not sure of reliability ??


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 13, 2020)

Fasten your seatbelts, rollercoaster ride coming up, may last several months ...


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2020)

Val54 said:


> Even if true, which I doubt, why would France want to keep in foreign nationals, they won’t want to add to their own problems. I don’t think getting out will be a problem as long as the ferries and tunnel keep running some sort of timetable ...........



The members affected are in Spain and will need to pass through France. The clue is in the title of the thread.


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Murcia alcampo .shit paper sales up


Same here also uht milk


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 13, 2020)

I was in Menton, which is on the French/Italian border, when the Italian lock down took place.

It appeared that the French police were stopping Italians from entering France.

So the same might occur if Spain does something similar. 

I doubt that the French would prevent foreign nationals from leaving. There may be a future problem if the UK prevents entry from Europe ...

I hope that doesn't happen or I may be marooned in France come the end of next month!


----------



## mjvw (Mar 13, 2020)

Rather go without than indulge in uht Milk. Safe passage, home hope all goes well on your return journey.


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2020)

alwaysared said:


> I wonder how that will work with the EU being borderless
> 
> Regards,
> Del



I think you need to start watching news programmes.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 13, 2020)

Thats what I have always said about EU , if we wanted to close our borders then we should have just done it and negotiate from there . Thats what happens in other EU countries who havent run away scared


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 13, 2020)

unless you actually have direct contact with the locals close up then there is no problem. being in your van, driving along you have no problems either, they cannot get at you unless the police stop you and infect you while demanding something or other. Jusy keep yourself to yourself no problems. Having my wife with me stops all contact with everybody, at all times, all the time.


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 14, 2020)

Safe journey back to the Uk.  This virus is making us all change plans.  I'll stay in Portugal for now.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 14, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just dont breath in on the way back.


no let it rip from be hind,oh sorry just fart, once yes ,two no,in code? ok pj. here we go


----------



## peter palance (Mar 14, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Unfortunately, in England at least, most public loos have been closed down over the last couple of decades


oh shit. ok.pj here is hoping you dont get caught.short .


----------



## kenspain (Mar 14, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Yes I think the temptation is to stop people coning in . not leaving if they are going to a country that will accept them . Rumour on local forum that Spain is getting ready to stop incoming ??? We have read Malaga airport shut but not sure of reliability ??


Yes on the Spanish TV today they were talking about stopping people coming into Spain


----------



## Biggarmac (Mar 14, 2020)

Hopefully they will allow people who are in Portugal through to catch their booked ferries home.  Going to "habitual residences" exemption from Monday.
It won't affect me as I'm staying in Portugal, but there are some, mainly caravanners, here who have ferries booked in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kenspain (Mar 14, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Hopefully they will allow people who are in Portugal through to catch their booked ferries home.  Going to "habitual residences" exemption from Monday.
> It won't affect me as I'm staying in Portugal, but there are some, mainly caravanners, here who have ferries booked in the next couple of weeks.


My friend that is staying on our land in Portugal was told that there could be a problem him driving back but he is ok with that if it comes to it he said he would leave the van there and fly back but now they are saying a lot of airports could shut for 2 weeks .


----------



## spigot (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ll stay in rural Spain until things calm down.


----------



## carol (Mar 14, 2020)

Just making my way from southern Spain to France - hoping to use the Somport Tunnel - my travel buddies think we’re going to be prevented from crossing into France ... I can’t believe that’ll happen without a major pronouncement! Am I being naive?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 14, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Unfortunately, in England at least, most public loos have been closed down over the last couple of decades


Same here,more folk and less loos,thank heavens for large neck cola bottles and used KFC boxes.


----------



## peter palance (Mar 15, 2020)

carol said:


> Just making my way from southern Spain to France - hoping to use the Somport Tunnel - my travel buddies think we’re going to be prevented from crossing into France ... I can’t believe that’ll happen without a major pronouncement! Am I being naive?


yes   ok. pj


----------



## QFour (Mar 15, 2020)

carol said:


> Just making my way from southern Spain to France - hoping to use the Somport Tunnel - my travel buddies think we’re going to be prevented from crossing into France ... I can’t believe that’ll happen without a major pronouncement! Am I being naive?



We went over the top into Spain last year by accident. We came out half way between Jaca and Huesca. Didn't see any customs posts up in the hills. Somport tunnel though would be easy to close. Good luck with your trip. Hope you get back safely.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 15, 2020)

They will want you out of Spain !

But will the French let you in ?

I suspect you will be OK...Maybe book a Chunnel ticket to show them ! (or Ferry)

If not take them to the European Court of Human Rights....Ooops !


----------



## regnarts (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi Mr & Mrs Tupcox,
We spoke in Murcia on Friday 13th just before you setting off home.
I managed to get my Roche Mazet wine at Calais, remember I told you about "The Guv Nor" 14%
I just got back home yesterday.
Safe travels, we may meet again another day


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 25, 2020)

regnarts said:


> Hi Mr & Mrs Tupcox,
> We spoke in Murcia on Friday 13th just before you setting off home.
> I managed to get my Roche Mazet wine at Calais, remember I told you about "The Guv Nor" 14%
> I just got back home yesterday.
> Safe travels, we may meet again another day


Hi!! Great to hear from you.  Glad you got your wine  and managed to get home safely. we haven't managed to get any Guvnor wine but will keep it in mind for a later date. 
We arrived back in UK last Tuesday the 17th. Done self isolation and now we're with family in the Midlands. 
Keep safe and see you in a field sometime where we can share wine and stories of the great escape.


----------



## Le Randonneur (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, Mr and Mrs Tupcox, met you in Olerone Saint Marie after we escaped from Spain. I just happened to find your name on this site. 
where are you now ? George and Hazel, we were in the Hymer beside yourselves


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 31, 2020)

Le Randonneur said:


> Hi, Mr and Mrs Tupcox, met you in Olerone Saint Marie after we escaped from Spain. I just happened to find your name on this site.
> where are you now ? George and Hazel, we were in the Hymer beside yourselves



Good morning lovely to hear from you .We are at home in bedworth warwickshire with our children .
Hope you got back home ok.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 31, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Good morning lovely to hear from you .We are at home in bedworth warwickshire with our children





Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Good morning lovely to hear from you .We are at home in bedworth warwickshire with our children .
> Hope you got back home ok.



Hi. Mrs TupCox here. How lovely to hear from you. Hope you got back to Ireland ok and safely.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Mar 31, 2020)

Le Randonneur said:


> Hi, Mr and Mrs Tupcox, met you in Olerone Saint Marie after we escaped from Spain. I just happened to find your name on this site.
> where are you now ? George and Hazel, we were in the Hymer beside yourselves



Hi. Mrs TupCox here. How lovely to hear from you!!. I hope you got back to Ireland ok and safely.


----------

